# fully auto



## rocweiller (Sep 30, 2009)

I was told that you can register to have a fully auto.. I thought thats completely banned.. Anyone have info?


----------



## Redwolf (Nov 29, 2008)

yes you can, you need a FFL class 3 license or a sheriff that will sign for you to own one as well as the 200 dollar tax stamp. 
Might be easier for you to run for president.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Fully-automatic weapons are heavily regulated at the Federal level, and some states allow them while others do not. It appears from your profile that you are located in Nevada; they are legal there as long as they are properly registered (legal weapons, not illegally converted ones) and you obtain the proper permits before taking possession of the weapon. More info here:

http://www.guntrustlawyer.com/states/nevada/

Best thing to do is find a local class III (machinegun) dealer and ask some questions; s/he can tell you more about what is required. They have to go through a certain process for every purchase, so they are quite familiar with it.


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

Redwolf said:


> yes you can, you need a FFL class 3 license or a sheriff that will sign for you to own one as well as the 200 dollar tax stamp.


just to clarify, that FFL is a dealer license, not a personal possession license. Actually it is an additional tax license (SOT , Special Occupational Tax ).

A corporation or a trust can also buy NFA weapons and not have to get the Sheriff sign off on the transfer form.

http://www.impactguns.com/store/machineguns_legalities.html

Before you get too excited about it, check on the prices of transferable guns...$$$$


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

Not to mention how much a fully automatic weapon costs plus barrel replacements and ammo - oh my!


----------



## kg333 (May 19, 2008)

rocweiller said:


> I was told that you can register to have a fully auto.. I thought thats completely banned.. Anyone have info?


Yes and yes, actually...as the guys above covered, you can go through the PITA and expensive process to be able to own a transferable automatic weapon, subject to state and federal restrictions.

However, it's been illegal to _register_ fully automatic weapons for the civilian market since 1986, so in a sense, yes, they're banned, since the manufacturers can't make new ones. It also makes the limited supply of pre-ban, registered automatic weapons available to the public rather pricey.

KG


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

kg333;202114... said:


> illegal to _register_ fully automatic weapons for the civilian market since 1986, so in a sense, yes, they're banned, *since the manufacturers can't make new ones.* It also makes the limited supply of pre-ban, registered automatic weapons available to the public rather pricey.


 Military and LEO agencies still can purchase new FA guns, so the manufacturers continue to develop and manufacture new ones they just can't add them to the registry (the list of guns transferable to individuals).


----------



## kg333 (May 19, 2008)

bruce333 said:


> Military and LEO agencies still can purchase new FA guns, so the manufacturers continue to develop and manufacture new ones they just can't add them to the registry (the list of guns transferable to individuals).


Exactly, I meant for the civilian market and individuals. Those guns made for military and LEO don't make it out to average Joes anymore. Eventually, with a lack of FA guns flowing into the civilian market, it will result in a defacto ban on individual ownership as the remaining weapons wear out or are destroyed.

KG


----------



## rocweiller (Sep 30, 2009)

Thanks guys.


----------



## BowhuntnHoosier (Feb 7, 2010)

Fun to shoot but unless you have the money to dance through alot of hoops its just not worth it.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

BowhuntnHoosier said:


> Fun to shoot but unless you have the money to dance through alot of hoops its just not worth it.


I think this clip from Lord of War sums it up well.


----------

